# Market price on roofing in Houston, TX



## Davidpowers99 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,
My house got damaged by the recent Hurricane Ike that came through Houston, TX several weeks ago.

I will be getting a insurance check to replace my entire roof. I scheduled 3 contractors to come by to look at my roof to give me an estimate.

I would like to know what is the market rate per square on 20 and 30 year shingles in the Houston, TX market. Or a website that keeps track of this would be great. Thanks everyone. Cheers.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Its my understanding around 185 a square if the guys got illegals.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What does this question have to do With "Doing it Yourself". You're on the wrong site.


----------



## Richard Carpenter (Oct 29, 2008)

*Up Tight........Pu-Lease*

David powers is asking a valid DIY question because he is confronted with being his own General Contractor. David..... Press for about $270 per square from your insurance company. Allstate is paying $270 in Houston and they are usually on the low end. Use the difference to cover your deductable or for upgrades. Be sure the contractor has insurance in case one of his guys tumbles off the roof.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Davidpowers99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My house got damaged by the recent Hurricane Ike that came through Houston, TX several weeks ago.
> 
> I will be getting a insurance check to replace my entire roof. I scheduled 3 contractors to come by to look at my roof to give me an estimate.
> ...


As long as your insurance company has agreed to the scope of the work, it is your choice which contractor to use.

Sign a contract with the best qualified contractor and submit the contract price into your insurance company.

If they balk, ask them what "Replacement Cost Coverage" means?

You can feel assured that once you pay someone for the agreed upon scope and code requirements, the insurance company Must reimburse you.

I would say around $300.00 or more per square.

Ed


----------

